# A few things of mine looking for new home..



## fyd47265 (Nov 20, 2021)

Not the best of pictures but should be high resolution...weighs in at 47.39 grams...by far not one of my babies but I feel it is a decent piece to share for the first thing of sharing...let me know your thoughts etc etc


----------



## fyd47265 (Nov 20, 2021)

Also would like your thoughts on this paticular piece....please be nice as I am very new to all this but do have some very nice pieces I believe...


----------



## fyd47265 (Nov 20, 2021)

And sorry but this will be my last one for awhile until I at least get some responses or something lolol eager to hear back from you all for real tho....


----------



## Alabama938 (Nov 20, 2021)

I’m not familiar with the geology side of gold recovery, What are these rocks made of, have you had them tested, what’s your estimated gold content? The pictures in the second set really look cool


----------



## fyd47265 (Nov 20, 2021)

Have not been tested come from an unknown what I feel Treasure trove....I'm pretty sure all 3 of these are quartz based but not 100...I've been doing alot of reading I mean alot for a long good minute as in months maybe year or 2 because well secretiveness is key I guess lololol but yes yes the 2nd set looks like spider webs or something....its taken me awhile to find a couple decent forums to actually trust the people so maybe here soon I will figure out alot more....


----------



## Yggdrasil (Nov 20, 2021)

You have some lighting issues I think.
All the images seem very yellowish.
Maybe retake the pictures with proper lights.
Then it may be possible to see what it is?
Regards Per-Ove


----------



## fyd47265 (Nov 20, 2021)

Added a different one will get the second set retook not sure if this helped much but...


----------



## galenrog (Nov 20, 2021)

Bad lighting. Out of focus. So far, they are just yellow rocks. 

Time for more coffee.


----------



## butcher (Nov 20, 2021)

Can not tell, kinda looks like quartz, if you see something that looks like gold, try a couple of tests.
Does what you think may be gold crush to powder like pyrite or can you smash it flat like gold, soft or brittle like a sulfide fools gold, or is it malleable like gold metal.
scratch a mark, piece of broken china or bottom of the coffee cup, after finishing your drink, is the scratch still gold, or do you get a blackish to red(magnetite) or red-brown streak (hematite) of iron sulfide ore pyritic ores.






pyritic ores at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com





If you still suspect gold or you are still not sure what you have here is another test.
Crush and pan it, you can add a few small slivers of lead to your pan (count them).
Your gold (if any) is heavier than your tiniest lead sliver, and pyrite is so much lighter than the lead piece,
In the pan we shake the heavies down and dump the lighter material from the pan, pan till all you have in the pan is gold, black sand, and your sliver of lead, all the pyrite or mica will float out or be washed out of your pan early in the process...

There are several other tests like using chemicals or other methods, but you should not need them at this point if you can see something shining and yellow you wish to know if it is gold or fools gold...


----------



## fyd47265 (Nov 20, 2021)

The last 3 different pics are all quartz and will work on a better picture but one one you can actually see the nice gold coloring overtop the black....if that makes sense but I I pretty sure they are all of the gold variety along with many other ones I have....umm as far as basic testing the sunlight shadow test is 100 for gold as in losing no real color from light to dark along with no affect from a couple different acids...I will work on some much better pictures maybe even ones outside in natural light because I do believe there will be some people very interested because from what I have read researched etc etc I do actually have a few very nice rare specimens...


----------



## voidforged (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm usually pretty good with rocks, rockhounding is one of my many other hobbies. If you can take some more focused pictures, maybe even some macro shots, I could probably tell you what you've got there. From the pictures so far, looks like a sulphide but its pretty blurry so hard to say for sure. I find similar stuff around iron and copper mines, and in landscaping stone yards as "desert gold" flagstone. Again, based on the current pictures thats my guess.


----------



## fyd47265 (Nov 20, 2021)

Not the highest resolution but hey a little better....

And and "desert gold" that usually just with quartz or quartz an actual rocks/silver/copper because these are just a few of the quartz variants I have but since I'm mentioning I do have one I'm going to snap a quick picture of to see exactly what you all think the rock is or mineral or whatever


----------



## fyd47265 (Nov 20, 2021)

To me on some parts of this that color is a beautiful golden color butt I'm also very very new to all of this so it could just be a simple well know rock or something but the way it feels is a bit different than most


----------



## fyd47265 (Nov 20, 2021)

One last thing the weight of all these are just incredible compared to other rocks of the same size or even damn near twice the size


----------



## fyd47265 (Nov 20, 2021)

The same one....your thoughts??


----------



## kurtak (Nov 21, 2021)

Not all that is yellow is gold - I just did a search with - pictures of yellow rocks 

Check out this web page 









What Is the Name of My Yellow Mineral?


What's the name of your yellowish rock sample? Learn to identify the most common and significant yellow and yellowish minerals.




www.thoughtco.com





pic #02 is interesting (the base rock the crystal is sitting on) # 06 quartz #09 provides a huge list of minerals (rocks) that can be yellow (but no gold)

I have a couple of pieces of tigers eye (raw rocks) when cut & polished it "looks" like it has bands of gold running through it - but it's not gold

Bottom line - you can post pictures of "yellow rocks" all day long but that does not mean they are gold &/or have gold in them (& no one else can tell just from looking at the pics)

If you really want to know I suggest you follow "butchers" testing advice

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Nov 21, 2021)

for what it is worth - the second from last pics you posted looks like it "might be" yellow jasper


----------



## fyd47265 (Nov 22, 2021)

Also have a couple like this that seem a bit different than usual


----------



## fyd47265 (Nov 22, 2021)

And this


----------



## voidforged (Nov 22, 2021)

You have some yellow jasper/agate mixes with pyrite or mica inclusions.


----------



## fyd47265 (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks


----------

